# Can someone build this for me?



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Got another question saw a floating corner vanity I really like and am having a hard time finding one. Can someone here make this wooden base for me? Or know someone who can? Straight dimensions on corner sides are 3'x3'. Thanks


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Urrggghh. It was straight on my computer!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Fixed it for you


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

That should be extremely simple with some bending plywood and flexible moulding. It would be painted brown, not stained. You'd need a granite person to do the rest.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For a base I would look for a nicely finished and decorated mebbe 6x6 piano leg centered under it...


----------

